# Jin's 80gallon Reef Build



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Ive seen many people are sharing their work so why not me 

So lets start from the scratch.
My bro gave me 20 gallon standard tank with tetras on it. I keep it for a while and i started enjoying the hobby.so he recommend me to make a badazzz planted Tank.
So i made 1 then 2 then 3! planted tank. Yup! They were on my bedroom lol!
And then... He recommend me AGAIN to make an Marine Tank! Without thinking the expenses i run my 15 gallon onto salt water with 1 5lb piece of rock and some salt that he gave it to me to get it running. 
Upgraded to 29 gallon that i had it running right now.

Then NOW im addicted! I decided to make a 80 gallon tank

I got the tank from a member for 200$ 
A little bit of cleaning and some recolouring the stand and back of the tank. 
Here's what the tank looks like now.

Before









After









Full shot









And my Pluming


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

awsome !!! cant wate for more pics !


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

keep the pictures coming, so far so good


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh no. Another victim of that sw bug that's going around BCA. Hehehehe.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Pics from the start.
might some of u guys think that i am totally newbie but anyway that's part of the learning process lol
Dont mind the pics. I know they were bad tehe!

1st day when salt water arrive on my place 









Added some rock after 2weeks









Cycling period. 
When hair algae are 6' long lol
Cleaning crew added









After 3 months i stared stocking up.
Started with 2 clown and 2 cleaner shrimp 









Then more corals









More corals and more fish again,
Without realizing that i over stocking and lack of space and volume of water. 
I brought a small hippo tank and sailfintang.










So i ended up upgrading onto 29 gallon


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

My 29 gallon

















Seeing all equipment above the tank drives me crazy and thinking to have a sump instead. 
So i got a 20 gallon Sump from Claudia


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

I just got my skimmer and return pump!
Skimmer -Vertex IN 180
Return pump - Eheim 1262

I was thinking this skimmer will be over kill on my system but the bigger the better anyway.

















Thanks Zenin for the pump!


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Leak test! 
I finished my pluming last sunday.
I added water yesterday to check which pipe are leaking.so far a got no sign of leak.


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Update:
Tank is now running and cycling!
Cant wait to add corals and fish 
Darn! Ive spent less from what i expected!!
Tank stand sump- 200$
Rocks: dead rock - marco rock from j&l- 159$+ tax
Light: coralife aqualife pro 150w dual MH w/93 watt compact bulb-80$
Skimmer: vertex in180 150$
Return pump: Eheim 1262 50$
Heater: Eheim 250watt 2x 55$

Spend around 700$!!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, you're upset to have spent less than you thought? I'd be happy with that. Looking good. If your rock is all dead, what do you have in there to help start a cycle?


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Some cured rocks from my 29 gallon tank + 20% water when i did a water change.
I put them on my sump with single tube t5 so coralline algae wont die so i might have a better chance to boost my cycle with coralline algae. 
But i was thinking to dose 2 parts or at least kalkwasser to help them to grow. 
What u guys think? 
Ohh and no lighting till curing and cycle was over. 
I got no light on my main display just the sump.


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

And no sand bed yet. Id experience when i cycle my 1st SW tank which is my 15 gallon. I was battling Cyano and hairy green algae on my sand bed so i dont want to trigger an headache problem again. So no sand till curing was over lol


----------



## lonewulff (Feb 5, 2014)

Your project is way beyond my aquarium awareness and experience!! Thanks for insight into possibilities, speaking as a DIY guy.


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

I guess my tank is ready

Nitrate - 0 ppm
Phosphate - 0.25
Calcium- 500
Alkalinity- 143.2

So i decided to transfer my livestocks

Everything seem doing great so im happy =D


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Need clearer pics. Where's my duncan


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

hahaha WOW! i didn't realized my picture were so BAD! till i open my laptop!
i shouldn't be upload using iphone no more haha
anyway..
Nics here is your Duncan and octospawn


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

My Naso,Sailfin.Scopas.Tomato Clown, Sailfin blenny


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

middle tank shot
diatoms break down so it turns green on my rocks 
but i got no problem on my nitrate, i got 0 ppm and 0.25ppm on phosphate 
calcium is High,i got 540ppm


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking good! Keep it coming and thanks for sharing.


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

I did some changes on my rock scape.
Removed some of my rocks and dump them on my sump.
At least 20lbs of rocks 








Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking good Jin... but wait where are those Tangs? :O


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Naso didnt make it. 5days after i got him from king ed he pas away =\. He got no sign of ich but he got black spot on his belly.they give it to me for 25$ which is i know his a little bit sick.
I tried my luck to get him well. But he didnt make it.
His 4' tang living in 15 gallon tank on king ed.poor fish....
But my other tangs are doing great..
4 fish in 80gallon lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

oh sorry to hear that. I love Tangs, cant wait till I got a bigger tank. already approved by my budget manager (wife), just waiting for the stars to align lol


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Corals look happy, good job on the upgrade


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

crimper said:


> oh sorry to hear that. I love Tangs, cant wait till I got a bigger tank. already approved by my budget manager (wife), just waiting for the stars to align lol


Haha good luck with that.yeah bigger tank are fun to have. Easy to maintain and u can have alot of things.
I dont actually doing alot of things on my tank. Just feed the fish with 2cubes a day and manually top off the water and refill my dossing system.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Nicole said:


> Corals look happy, good job on the upgrade


Thanks!
Next visit will be your acans lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

nice looks good good job ! when do we get to see close ups ?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

nice tank!! hmmm 80G... very nice!!


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Well..I think samsung can upload better pics compare to iphone lol
Imma keep uploading close up pics once I got time scott =)

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

keep the pics coming bro!

why not create an account with photobucket, it's much more nicer when viewing your pics.


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

My New SpS and Fish 
































Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice!! I really wish i have a bigger tank AND money!! lol


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks!
Actually.. I didnt spend alot on this system. Im just lucky enough to get a cheap stuffs lol
For corals.. I spent some cash but after I grow them I frag and cycle the money for the corals I dont have haha 
I sold my candy cane and bhought this sps so just the fish which is 5$ each. I got 4 then they give me 1 free lol

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Very nice SPS frags Jin... lets grow some nice SPS colonies.



jhj0112 said:


> very nice!! I really wish i have a bigger tank AND money!! lol


you don't need big tanks to grow SPS, I've seen nice SPS colonies in a 20G tank with a hippo and yellow tang on it... Besides you have a 90G in there, just convert it to salt lol


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Ive made some upgrade!
I decided to make a display refugium like planted tank with algae.
Refugium will be connected to my main display and goin to grow some blade algae.
Refugium will be 22 gallon long from laurie a.k.a The Guy
Iv finish the pluming yesterday and leak test all my pipe.so far so good!
And...I just got my new version of Jebao FS14000 WP-40 from fish street!
Darn!.this guys ship fast. it took 4days before I got them
So.. heres whats goin on so far..


























Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow, I want one too! :bigsmile:


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

My new pump? 
Haha dude this pump is insane. 1st try i plugged it my corals are flying around.
Too strong for 80 gallon so i point the flow where my over flow tower is to reduce some massive flow even tho i was on low option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

jinsen said:


> My new pump?
> Haha dude this pump is insane. 1st try i plugged it my corals are flying around.
> Too strong for 80 gallon so i point the flow where my over flow tower is to reduce some massive flow even tho i was on low option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, for a 4 feet tank you only need WP-25 or equivalent. At least you have an excuse to buy a 6 ft tank :bigsmile:


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Haha soon. My next build will be 300+ gallon together with my brother. It will be a wall divider tank between our living room and dinning room lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Cool  Don't forget to send me an invite on the House Warming... errrrr.. Tank Warming I mean :bigsmile:


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

playing with my crappy Camera..


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Part II
. . .


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry but i cant upload them at the same Time.and..i dont like using other website to upload them so..imma use BCAquaria attachment 
anyway..
Part III


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Part IV..




still better to watch them in person compare to Camera..should be buying a better camera soon lol
anyway..that's what goin on so far. few corals added and 1 Fish! Yellow Philippine Tang (Mimic Tang)


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice stuff !!! You should sell me a head of that torch  lol


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

scott tang said:


> Nice stuff !!! You should sell me a head of that torch  lol


My lovely gold torch  imma frag it soon! it got 10heads+ right now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! It's getting full now bro, you must spent a gazillion $$$$ now :bigsmile: I love it!

Wait... you're a Noypi too? Now I know why we think the same :lol:

I love that Noypi Tang, where did you get that?


----------



## jinsen (Jan 23, 2013)

Around 15hundred? Lol
Still trying to control some expenses for the next build and that build would be trulala expensive massive mufffa tank lol.
I would consider this to my self an addiction rather than hobby lol but it was fun to have it though.

Yeah pinoyako lol thinking the same our blood must be linked haha

Yellow tang got from king ed for 20$ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Not the gold thoes r like 100$ a head the one in the first pic  it groath rates are looking great keep it up
And crimper what's a noype tang Lol


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

scott tang said:


> Not the gold thoes r like 100$ a head the one in the first pic  it groath rates are looking great keep it up
> And crimper what's a noype tang Lol


Scottie, "Noypi" or "Pinoy" are slang words for Filipinos, I just meant Philippine Tang or Filipino Tang. :bigsmile:


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

O Lol and the rest of the letters I need to post


----------

